# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm >  Du lịch dễ dàng, mua hàng giá rẻ

## Hoang Ngoc Lan

Tin vui cho các anh chị em đến du lịch tại Huế và Đà Nẵng, hệ thống siêu thị Big C tại đây đã cho mở cửa sớm hơn 30p so với trước đây. Tức là nếu các anh chị từng lo lắng chi phí ăn uống hay mua các vật dụng cá nhân bị "chặt chém" thì có thể đến với Big C để mua sắm thực phẩm nhất là bánh mỳ và các món ăn sáng...ngon rẻ, chất lượng và siêu tiết kiệm. Chỉ 7h30 là có thể vào mua hàng rùi nhé cả nhà! Du lịch vui và tiêu dùng thông minh  :Smile:

----------


## kimtrungcuong

mọi khi là 9h phải k ta....mình nhớ là vây

----------


## dung89

Ngày nào em chẳng đi Big c

----------

